
HTML5 Server-Sent Events - shashankjain16
https://www.w3schools.com/Html/html5_serversentevents.asp
======
lixtra
Mozilla has better sample code[1].

[1] [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/06/a-wall-powered-by-
eventsou...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/06/a-wall-powered-by-eventsource-
and-server-sent-events/)

